# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Aτμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου Αφών Τυπάλδου [Typaldos Lines]

## Appia_1978

Δρομολόγια 1966

Typaldos Lines_1966.jpg

Copyright: http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime

Sailings January-December 1966

_Canea_
Patras, Ancona

_Kriti_
1) Piraeus, Patras, Sami, Ithaca, Corfu, Brindisi. 
2) Piraeus, Kalymnos, Kos, Rhodes. 
(Routes above shown in brochure as one roundtrip voyage Brindisi-Piraeus-Rhodes-Piraeus-Brindisi.)

_Athinai_
Venice, Corfu, Piraeus, Rhodes, Beirut, Famagusta, Alexandria. Returned via Crete and Piraeus to Venice.

_Mount Olympos_
Venice, Piraeus, Crete, Rhodes. Returned via Piraeus to Venice.

_Atlantica &_ _Hellas_
April-October:
Venice, Split, Piraeus, Crete, Limassol, Haifa. Return voyages: Haifa, Limassol, Rhodes, Izmir, Piraeus, Corfu, Venice. 
February-March, October-December (_Hellas_ only):
Venice, Piraeus, Limassol, Haifa. Return voyages: Haifa, Limassol, Rhodes, Piraeus, Venice.

_Herakleion_
1) Piraeus, Chanea. 
2) Piraeus, Herakleion.

_Aegaeon_
1) Piraeus, Mykonos, Kalymnos, Kos, Rhodes. 
2) Piraeus, Syros, Tinos, Mykonos, Ikaria, Samos.

_Adonis_
Piraeus, Chios, Lesbos

_Limnos_
1) Piraeus, St. Nikolaos, Sitia, Cassos. Carpathos, Rhodes. 
2) Piraeus, Kea, Kythnos, Serifos, Sifnos, Kimolos, Milos. 
3) Piraeus, Syros, Paros, Apollonia, Donoussa, Aigiali, Katapola, Koufonissia, Schinoussa, Herakleion, Ios, Oia, Santorin, Ios, Naxos, Paros, Syros, Piraeus

_Elli_
1) Piraeus, Tinos, Paros, Piraeus. 
2) Piraeus, Syros, Paros, Naxos, Ios, Oia, Santorin, Sikinos, Folegandros, Anafi, Naxos, Paros, Syros, Piraeus. 
3) Piraeus, Paros, Naxos.

Μια μεγάλη εταιρεία που έσβησε πολύ άδοξα ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε μια πρωτότυπη παρουσίαση των πλοίων του Τυπάλδου μέσα από μια καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία.
Περιλαμβάνεται στό εξαιρετικό βιβλίο *"Liners & Cruise Ships-2" του Anthony Cooke* (Εκδόσεις: "Carmania Press").

Στη λεζάντα αναφέρεται:
"Καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία για ένα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο με το στόλο των πλοίων του Τυπάλδου.
Έχει περιληφθεί και το πλοίο *"Αίνος"*, η αγορά του οποίου τελικά δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε, μιας και το πλοίο ταξίδεψε τελικά για την Ηπειρωτική με το όνομα *"Ιάσων"*. 
Το φυλάδιο πρέπει να είχε δοθεί στον συγγραφέα από τον μοναδικό *Laurence Dunn,* στο αρχείο του οποίου βασίζεται κατά ένα μέρος και το πλοίο που εξέδωσε πρόσφατα *ο Γιώργος Φουστάνος.*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Appia 1978, τον Ellinis, τον Έσπερο, τον paroskayak, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Avenger, τον Rocinante, τον Καπεταν Αντρέα, τον Finnpartner 1966, τον Απόστολο και τον Μαστροκώστα.

Τα πλοία του Τυπάλδου.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να επιβιβαστούμε σ' ένα από τα πλοία του Τυπάλδου.
Μέσα από τα καρέ της ταινίας *"Το Κάθαρμα"* σε σκηνοθεσία του Κώστα Ανδρίτσου, σε σενάριο του Νίκου Φώσκολου και με πρωταγωνιστές τον Γιώργο Φούντα, τη Μάρω Κοντού, τον Στέφανο Στρατηγό, κ.ά.

Επιβίβαση από τη σκάλα. Προσέξτε και τη περίφημη μηχανή με το καλάθι στο πλάϊ.

Ανεβαίνοντας τη σκάλα.jpg

Η πρώτη συνάντηση.

Συνάντηση.jpg

Ανέβασμα στο επάνω deck ("To Boat Deck").

Προς το επάνω deck.jpg

----------


## starce

Psahno mia foto to sofoklis venizelos kai tu xania kai ta stixia tu limnos. Efkaristo poli. Raimondo

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε υπερευχαριστούμε φίλε Roi!!!  :Very Happy: 

Καταπληκτικό φυλλάδιο!

----------


## aegina

File ROI eisai monadikos!Sti mbrosoura fenetai kai to YDRA!

----------


## Ellinis

> Psahno mia foto to sofoklis venizelos kai tu xania kai ta stixia tu limnos. Efkaristo poli. Raimondo


Toυ ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ έχουμε μια φωτογραφία εδώ. Για το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, οι διαστάσεις του ήταν αυτές μια φρεγάτες τύπου Flower, καθώς είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 ως HMCS LINDSAY. Δηλαδή 63,5 χ 10,1 μ. Επίσης ήταν 1078 κ.ό.χ. Μετέφερε 466 επιβάτες με 15 κόμβους.

----------


## starce

Efkaristo poli gia tis plirofories toy LIMNOS poy dhen mporousa na vro

----------


## vinman

Roi,εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα.. :Wink:

----------


## britanis

hello friends
i search deckplans from the typaldos ships
i build model ships
the elektra,hellas and adriatiki are finsh
pictures come the next days
the rhodos is comming 
but from the other................i have no deckplans

----------


## avenger

> Δρομολόγια 1966
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13044
> 
> Copyright: http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime
> 
> Sailings January-December 1966
> 
> _Canea_
> ...



                                                                                           Στο βιβλίο του Θανάση Βαλτινού:"Στοιχεία για τη δεκαετία του 60" εκδόσεις Εστία 5η έκδοση 2006 "έπεσα" πάνω σε μια ανακοίνωση της ακτοπλοΐας Τυπάλδου που εκτός των άλλων αναφέρει:
"ΚΡΗΤΗ":Έκαστον Σάββατον 6μμ δια Κύθνον, Σέριφον, Σίφνον, Κίμωλον, Μήλον.(έτος 1966) Μάλλον θα αντικαθιστούσε περιστασιακά το Limnos...

----------


## britanis

:Surprised: my latest typaldos models

----------


## Ellinis

Making their way in a rought Aegean sea...
Thanks for sharing your work, britanis.

----------


## britanis

:Very Happy: my regards to all typaldos fans :Very Happy:

----------


## britanis

my regars again :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Thank you so much britanis.
It's unbelievable to see your unique treasure ....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you both _Roi Baudoin_ and _Brittanis_ (also _Ellinis_ and _Appia_1978_) for the wonderful new information. I joined nautilia.gr just 10 days ago thinking that I might have something you have not seen. In the process I am learning a lot and I am enjoying it thoroughly. 

I have been collecting photographs, postcards and other memorabilia about oceanliners for Europe-USA immigration (1860-1970) and Greek passenger ships (1900-1975) since the early 1960s when I was still in high school (10th High school of Athens) in Greece.  It is rather funny that this collection resides now in a house about 6,000 miles away from Greece, in Austin, Texas, USA. Good memories and fun to share with others...

The _Typaldos_ Lines were always a very unusual shipping company...  I think that in the 1940s to 60s they contributed tremendously to the improvement of the performance of Greek passenger lines. They brought some rather old but nice ships and they did what they could to connect many hard-to-reach places. The major accident with *Herakleion* in 1966 changed the company (and Greek passenger ships) for ever. A lot has been written about the responsibilities of the Typaldos family and I do not want to start such a sad discussion here. Probably the state of Greek shipping was bad throughout. Taking a boat to an island in the 1950s was indeed an adventure... We were not asking but a simple and safe transport, not luxury...

_Typaldos Lines_ will remain an integral part of our Greek Shipping patrimony as will _Kavounides Lines, Potamianos/Epirotiki Lines, Nomikos Lines_ and (earlier) _Togias Lines, Destounis/Jannoulatos Lines, Aegaion Lines_ and so many others.

Nikos P.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The _Typaldos_ Lines were always a very unusual shipping company...  I think that in the 1940s to 60s they contributed tremendously to the improvement of the performance of Greek passenger lines. They brought some rather old but nice ships and they did what they could to connect many hard-to-reach places. The major accident with *Herakleion* in 1966 changed the company (and Greek passenger ships) for ever.


In another site, I lamented the end of our innocence when *Herakleion* sank in 1967. Indeed, if you compare the Greek Passenger Lines in 1962 and in 1970 you will see a tremendous change... In 1962 most of our ships (with the exception perhaps of some _Nomikos_ ships) were old and small, rarely more than 2000 tons. By 1970, the first multi-stock holder-based shipping companies had been formed..

Here is an advertisement of the *Typaldos Lines* from the ... _Hellenic Who's Who 1962_ published in Greek by the Hellenic Who's Who publishing house in Athens

Typaldos.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Από την ιστοσελίδα: http://www.akss.net/costef/ 
Aigaion2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από την ιστοσελίδα: http://www.akss.net/costef/


And look at her sister next to her

Angelika2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το εντυπωσιακό είναι πως είναι φωτογραφημένα στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο!

----------


## esperos

> Το εντυπωσιακό είναι πως είναι φωτογραφημένα στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο!


Αγαπητέ  Ellinis  εδώ  υπάρχει  κάτι  ανώμαλο.  Η  φωτογραφία  ανήκει  στο  ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ  και  στην  συνέχεια  ''μπήκε  χέρι''  για  γίνει  και  του  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίστευτο :shock: , βγάζω το καπέλο στον καλλιτέχνη που έκανε το μαύρο, άσπρο και μάλλιστα χωρις photoshop και αηδίες...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ  Ellinis  εδώ  υπάρχει  κάτι  ανώμαλο.  Η  φωτογραφία  ανήκει  στο  ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ  και  στην  συνέχεια  ''μπήκε  χέρι''  για  γίνει  και  του  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ


I am waiting for verification....

----------


## esperos

> I am waiting for verification....


Dear  Nick,  at  first  look  at  the  smoke  of  the  funnel,  look  at  the  peaple  under  the  navigation  bridge to  the  left  you  can are  identical.
Now  why  the  photo  is  of  the  ANGELIKA  and  not of  the  AEGAEON?  The  answer  is  the  funnel  of  the    AEGAEON  was  larger  than  that  of  the  ANGELIKA.

----------


## Haddock

Εντυπωσιακή δουλειά από το Retousarismashop™ των Τυπάλδων. Ο κυματισμός της θάλασσας μαρτυράει τη ματζιριά. Φαίνεται ότι η *παράδοση* έχει ξεκινήσει από παλιά :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear Nick, at first look at the smoke of the funnel, look at the peaple under the navigation bridge to the left you can are identical.
> Now why the photo is of the ANGELIKA and not of the AEGAEON? The answer is the funnel of the AEGAEON was larger than that of the ANGELIKA.


No need to add things that this extremely knowledgeable group knoes, but _Typaldos_ had six (or more?) ships they bought from _Canadian Pacific (CPR)_

_ Princess Charlotte, Princess Alice, Princess Adelaide, Princess Joan, Princess Elizabeth, Princess Helene._

The three earliest ones, almost sisters, were

_ Princess Adelaide  ANGELIKA_
1910  3,016 gt   sold to _Typaldos_ 1949
Angelika PrincessAdelaide-01.jpg

_ Princess Charlotte  MEDITERRANEAN_
1908    3,844 gt  sold to Typaldos 1949
Mediterranean PrincessCharlotte-04.jpg

_ Princess Alice  AEGAEON_
1911  3,099 gt  sold to _Typaldos_ 1949
Aegaeon PrincessAlice-01.jpg

----------


## esperos

Typaldos  bought  only  three  of  the  six  mentioned  ships. *Princess  Joan * and  *Princess  Elisabeth * went  to  Epirotiki  as  *Hermes * and  *Pegasus * respectively,  meanwhile  *Princess  Helene * went  to  the  Chandris  fleet.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Typaldos  bought  only  three  of  the  six  mentioned  ships. *Princess  Joan * and  *Princess  Elisabeth * went  to  Epirotiki  as  *Hermes * and  *Pegasus * respectively,  meanwhile  *Princess  Helene * went  to  the  Chandris  fleet.


Touch&#233;  I meant all six came to Greece!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Touch&eacute; I meant all six came to Greece!


Dear Nicholas I too am a great fan of Typaldos Lines and have collected a good selection of their brochures, memorabilia etc. over the years. On the subject of the these interesting Princess sisters that were bought by Typaldos hope you find the attached cards (which am sure you have) of the Aegeon and Kriti interesting. I also have quite a few others of the various ships in the fleet but not all of course. I will try and post some of these plus some original pictures I obtained in due course. Best regards Henry.
scan0018.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear Nicholas I too am a great fan of Typaldos Lines and have collected a good selection of their brochures, memorabilia etc. over the years. On the subject of the these interesting Princess sisters that were bought by Typaldos hope you find the attached cards (which am sure you have) of the Aegeon and Kriti interesting. I also have quite a few others of the various ships in the fleet but not all of course. I will try and post some of these plus some original pictures I obtained in due course. Best regards Henry.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29115


Henry

These are exceptional! I had never seen the first one; I do have the second

Best

Nicholas/Nikos

----------


## Ellinis

I also never saw the first one before! Thank you for uploading these magnifiecent shots.

----------


## britanis

yes great thanks

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am glad the there is still some interest in _Typaldos Lines_...

This Sunday morning I am reading again a 1959 book entitled _Pacific Coastal Liners_ by Gordon Newell and John Williamson (Bonanza Books, New York, 1959) that I bought used on E-bay about ten years ago [If you do not know E-bay, www.ebay.com, _you should_]

PCL.jpg

The book is absolutely fascinating... On pages 136 and 137 it has 10 pre-1940 photographs of all the *Princesses*.... On page 136, the black smoke-producing black *Angelika* is described as 
_Princess Adelaide came from Glasgow in 1910, was sold in 1949_
On the same page, the even more black smoke-producing _Mediterranean_ is described as 
*Princess Charlotte* (who) came from English yard in 1908 as running mate for *Victoria*, is still in service in Europe.
Of course, the book was published in 1959, that's why this statement.

On page 137 it is stated about _Aegaeon_ that
_Princess Alice_, steel passenger and freight liner. was built at Newcastle in 1911, and sold in 1949.
Then on page 141 there is this absolutely glorious picture of again _Aegaeon_ as _Princess Alice_ with the impressive British Columbia mountains behind it... And on page 191 another one with the whole ship, soooooo long... Of course the black smoke is there!

The book has numerous pictures of the other _Canadian Pacific Princesses_ that were built in the late 1920s and 190s and joined _Typaldos_ the same time or later.

PCL2.jpg

So, I was thinking this morning what long trips poor *Angelika* and _Aegaeon_ had made _and how_! From England to Seattle, Vancouver and Victoria on the NW coast of the American continent, then to the Aegaen... How many miles is this? I mean, i cannot imagine our _Angelika_ doing a transatlantic trip!

In addition, th eregular routes of the Princesses were: Seattle, Victoria, Vancouver with extensions to Port Angeles http://www.portangeles.org/ and Nanaimo http://www.vancouverisland.com/Regions/towns/?townID=58
Some of hem may have gone also to Prince Rupert, B.C., and the Alaskan ports of Ketchikan, Wrangel, Juneau 9the capital) and Skagway.

I just checked this morning and the book is available in http://www.oceanliners.us/catalog/item/333011/79765.htm
http://www.high-lonesomebooks.com/cg...hlb/16333.html

But best of all, if you are an _Ebay member_, there are four copies there including Item No 1302853306661 for $5 plus shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pacific-Coastal-...3A1%7C294%3A50
and   Item No 220307991365 for $9.99 plus shipping

I find this book fascinating!  If our Administrator _Ellinis_ believes I will not violate copyrights (published 50 years ago this year) then I do not mind scanning a few of the pictures.

NAP

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, many thanks for this extrensive info. It certainly is a gem of a book and will look it up on ebay. Thanks again Henry.

----------


## britanis

here a any pictures and postcards of my collection

hellas.jpgtyp.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Excellent postcards, britanis.
Thank you very much.

Unbelievable pictures of the past...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are my two oldest brochures of Typaldos 1955/56 (as old as me!) plus some postcards from my collection. The Mediterranean brochure has an incredible detailed deck plan which opens out but is far too big to scan. Enjoy.......Henry.

scan0023.jpg

scan0024.jpg

scan0025.jpg
I will have to scan the brochures again sorry!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Think its ok this time. Cheers Henry.
scan0026.jpg

scan0027.jpg

----------


## britanis

;-)) thanks

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Henry

These pictures are exceptional!!!!  Do you know how rare the *Adriatiki* one is? _Rogerio_ from Funchal, Portugal, a great collector,  has been trying to find a postcard of her but in vain!




> Think its ok this time. Cheers Henry.


These are also priceless but what is this about 9000 and 11000 tons?  Not even gt would that be correct!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

We have already returned to the past.....
In 1956 and a little later.
Henri Cashiaro, we thank you very much.
A wonderful present for all.


With Ellinis we have photographed some pages of  *"The Annual Bulletin of Piraeus".*
The Editor was *Port Authority of Piraeus S.A. (O.L.P.).*

It's not the best result, but the pictures are really rare and unique.

A brochure for trips in 1956 (circa).

Typaldos Lines.jpg

*"Acropolis"* in thw new Hercules Port (Herakleus) in Agios Georgios of Keratsini.

Akropolis.JPG

Akropolis in Keratsini.jpg

The bridge crane can be seen on the right in the first photo.

On the right, in the second photo, we can see a ship of Epirotiki Lines. 
The dock area is really very different, in comparison with present. 

Πηγή: *Ετήσια Ναυτικά Δελτία του Ο.Λ.Π.*

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> These are also priceless but what is this about 9000 and 11000 tons? Not even gt would that be correct!


Nicholas, this is probably an exaggerated displacement tonnage. Remember that displacement measurement is much greater than gross tons and can be several times the gt. Also the way it was calculated in those days could have been slightly different! Glad you enjoyed the photos.

----------


## britanis

this forum is a dream;-))))))))))))))
i search over years for information and pictures from typaldos!
what i found here in 1 week is more than i found over years!
a big thanks

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Roi Baudoin and Ellinis thanks for these rare and lovely pictures of Piraeus. I have some old postcards of the port which I have collected over the years and which I treasure. There is something very special about Piraeus which you cannot find anywhere else......its an atmosphere a magic or feeling which cannot compare with any other port!!
I have a copy of The Greek Ocean Liners 1907-1977 by AI TZAMTZIS which has some wonderful photos and pictures of Greek shipping and Piraeus port ..its a beautiful publication. Best regards Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> this forum is a dream;-))))))))))))))
> i search over years for information and pictures from typaldos!
> what i found here in 1 week is more than i found over years!
> a big thanks


Britanis, I agree with you, now if only I could speak fluent Greek then the dream would be totally complete, and we could enjoy this great forum to the maximum.....but am sure our Greek friends don't mind speaking English occasionally at least for our benefit. In fact I think Greeks are very good English speakers!

----------


## starce

Thanks for the fantastics cards/photos posted

----------


## Ellinis

Henry and britanis, the pleasure is also ours. It is not everyday one has the opportunity to see such photos and brochures. The photo of Athinai laid up at Kynosoura, the magnificient brochure of Mediterranean, the rare postcards... it's really unbelievable how much we have seen in so little time... just amazing!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Britanis, I agree with you, now if only I could speak fluent Greek then the dream would be totally complete, and we could enjoy this great forum to the maximum.....but am sure our Greek friends don't mind speaking English occasionally at least for our benefit. In fact I think Greeks are very good English speakers!


Henry, thanks for these wonderful pictures.  By the way, I think that our writing in Greek and having all the nautilia.gr articles searched by Google is helping this site. We have more and more international readers and contributors.

----------


## Ellinis

> On the right, in the second photo, we can see a ship of Epirotiki Lines. 
> The dock area is really very different, in comparison with present. 
> 
> Πηγή: *Ετήσια Ναυτικά Δελτία του Ο.Λ.Π.*


To πλοίο της Ηπειρωτικής πιθανών να είναι το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Andy, please upload the pictures of your Hellas and Britanis models featured in shipsnostalgia for eveyone to see.

----------


## britanis

the hellas is by modelships
the britanis no,ok i do it

----------


## britanis

fantastic ship
why have the typaldos brothers never built a ship new?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Back in those years, Andy, with the exception of the car-ferry Egnatia (HML), Olympia (Greek Line) and the Italian war reparation ships given to Greece, greek shipowners bought pre-war or late 40's ships and converted them to passenger ferries, cruiseships, or car-ferries like Typaldos, Epirotiki, Efthimiadis, or even Chandris.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Nicholas, there is an old black and white greek film titled 'Rendez-vous stin Kerkyra' partly filmed on board Angelika. The interior and especially the stairwell of Princess Elisabeth is identical to the one shown on Angelika in the film. I saw the film recently and I remember vividly the details of that stairwell. So, maybe all Canadian Pacific Princesses had similar interiors.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, there is an old black and white greek film titled 'Rendez-vous stin Kerkyra' partly filmed on board Angelika. The interior and especially the stairwell of Princess Elisabeth is identical to the one shown on Angelika in the film. I saw the film recently and I remember vividly the details of that stairwell. So, maybe all Canadian Pacific Princesses had similar interiors.


You know, I have the movie plus there are about 7 minutes of it on YouTube. It brings back memories. _Typaldos_ had succeeded in keeping specially _Angelika_ in very good shape until the end (not the same with _Aegaeon_). And some of the interior pictures of the CP Lines (from the same book) are almost exactly as those of _Angelika_ in the movie....  You know, the Seattle-Victoria-Vancouver run was attracting lots of _upscale clientelle_, so CP Lines has equipped its ships with very nice public rooms

----------


## Appia_1978

Σήμερα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα ένθετο για ταξιδιωτικά πρακτορεία με τα σχεδιαζόμενα δρομολόγια των Τυπάλδων για το έτος 1967.

Τυπώθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1966.

Παρακάτω αναφέρω το στόλο και τα εσωτερικά δρομολόγια. 

*Στόλος:*

Akropolis
Athinai
Atlantica
Hellas
Elektra
Rodos
Mount Olympos
Mykonos
Kriti
Chanea
Poseidon
Limnos
S. Venizelos
Aegaeon
Elli
Hydra
Adriatiki
Angelika

*Δρομολόγια:*

Piraeus-Chanea/Herakleion -> Herakleion
Piraeus-Myconos-Kalymnos-Cos-Rhodes -> Aegaeon / Kriti (όχι Μύκονο)
Piraeus-St. Nikolaos-Sittia-Cassos-Carpathos-Rhodes -> Limnos
Piraeus-Chios-Lesvos -> S. Venizelos
Piraeus-Kea-Kythnos-Serifos-Sifnos-Kimolos-Milos -> Limnos
Piraeus-Syros-Tinos-Myconos-Ikaria-Samos -> Aegaeon
Piraeus-Syros-Paros-Apollonia-Donoussa-Aigiali-Katapola-Koufonissia-Schinoussa-Herakleion-Ios-Oia-Santorin-Ios-Naxos-Paros-Syros-Piraeus -> Limnos
Piraeus-Tinos-Paros -> Elli
Piraeus-Paros-Naxos -> Elli
Piraeus-Syros-Paros-Naxos-Ios-Oia-Santorin-Sikinos-Folegandros-Anafi-Naxos-Paros-Syros-Piraeus -> Elli
Piraeus-Aegina-Poros-Hydra-Spetsai -> Hydra
Piraeus-Aegina-Hydra -> Hydra
Piraeus-Patras-Sami-Ithaca-Corfu -> Kriti

Μη γνωστά ακόμη: Adriatiki / Angelika

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό το ντοκουμέντο φίλε Appia_1978, στην πράξη πρέπει να τροποποιήθηκε αρκετά μιας και είχαμε μέσα στο 1966 την καταστροφή του Σ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ από φωτιά και την εκποίηση των ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ.

Το Σ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ νόμιζα πως έκανε μόνο Κρήτη, τελικά πήγαινε για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή αυτή θα ήταν η πρώτη του χρονιά;

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Για το Βενιζέλος δεν ξέρω, συγγνώμη. Πάντως, το 1967 προοριζόταν μόνο για Χίο-Λέσβο.

Επίσης, το Ποσειδών θα αναλάμβανε όλα τα δρομολόγια του Ελλάς, τακτικά και κρουαζιέρες. Υποθέτω, ότι το Ελλάς θα πήγαινε για παροπλισμό.




> Εξαιρετικό το ντοκουμέντο φίλε Appia_1978, στην πράξη πρέπει να τροποποιήθηκε αρκετά μιας και είχαμε μέσα στο 1966 την καταστροφή του Σ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ από φωτιά και την εκποίηση των ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ.
> 
> Το Σ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ νόμιζα πως έκανε μόνο Κρήτη, τελικά πήγαινε για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή αυτή θα ήταν η πρώτη του χρονιά;

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello friends,

Enjoy these images from Typaldos official ships postcards...

Does somebody know if the ADRIATIKI and the KRITI ever had official company postcards?

ANGELICA.jpg

HELLAS.jpg

MEDITERRANEAN.jpg

MEDITERRANEAN 2.jpg

ATHINAI.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Hello friends,
> 
> Enjoy these images from Typaldos official ships postcards...
> 
> Does somebody know if the ADRIATIKI and the KRITI ever had official company postcards?


These are of course extremely welcome and very beautiful. I have seen a card of Adriatiki, not of Kriti

----------


## Ship's Agent

Nicholas

Would you kindly post an image of this Adriatiki postacrd, please?

...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Nicholas
> 
> Would you kindly post an image of this Adriatiki postacrd, please?
> 
> ...


Dimas

As advised previously by email here are the cards I had scanned and posted on 11/02.

Best regards
Henry.
scan0018.jpg

scan0023.jpg

scan0025.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Henry Cashiaro and Ship's Agent, we thank you very much  for these excellent postcards.
With Ellinis we have photographed some brochures of Typaldos that we are going to upload.
In addition, we found some interesting articles for Typaldos Ships. They are really very interesting, but in greek language.

A brochure of Typaldos Lines from the maritime magasine* "NAFTIKA CHRONIKA"* (editor: C. N Cottakis).

Τυπάλδος.JPG

A detail of brochure with the famous *"ATHINAI".*

Αθήναι.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Thanks very much  :Cool:

----------


## Haddock

Thanks to all of you for your wonderful Typaldos memorabilia. To share my appreciation for all your work, I am adding a little tidbit that I found in the film Phaedra of Jules Dussen in 1962. Screenshots and views from the central building of the Typaldos Lines. The views of the port of Piraeus are stunning and notice the bow of the Aggelika in one of the pictures. (btw, Henry, you have a brilliant collection of postcards).

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Niko, Thanks for the pics of the film............I would love to see it as I love classic Greek movies like these!  

Here are some miscellaneous images of Typaldos. The coloured interior shot must be either Angelika or Aegeon but cannot be sure as it is not dated and has no notes. It must have been taken by a Typaldos employee when documenting public rooms. I was lucky enough to obtain these photos from the Typaldos offices many years ago during one of my visits to Piraeus, but by then the company had long since disappeared and the building was almost in ruins with some relative of the family managing what little was left. At the time they still had brochures of their properties at Xylokastron (Sikyon Beach Club) on the Corinth coast which I think I still have somewhere.

Anyway the Hellas photo is from a slide which I obtained in a London shipping exhibition and the sharp bow of Kavounides Philippos can be clearly seen on the left hand side.

The last one is an interesting shot (again obtained on my same visit to Akti Tzelepi) and must be some staff members of Typaldos undergoing safety training in Piraeus harbour (notice the Achilleus or Agamemnon? in front of the Greek Line offices). Again I cannot put a date on this photo but am sure one of my Greek friends will be happy to !!

All the best, Henry. 
scan0053.jpg

scan0054.jpg

scan0055.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Excellent shots, Henry.
And an excellent combination with the pictures of "Faedra".

Thanks for all.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Henry

I am very impressed with the pictures and collection you have... And I thank you for sharing with us. Do you collect only Typaldos memorabilia? What about Nomikos or Kavounides?

----------


## Naias II

Thanks very much, Henry
In front of the Greek Line offices we see _Agamemnon_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas,

Thanks for your comments. I have a small but good collection of Typaldos memorabilia (mostly photos,cards and brochures) but my biggest collections are Chandris and Epirotiki, followed by Kavounides, Karageorgis, Sun Lines, Efthymiadis and then all the smaller companies Med Sun Lines, Cycladic, Dolphin Hellas, Attika etc. etc. More recently I have also collected a substantial amount on Louis which interests me greatly as they have ended up with the most interesting classic passenger ship fleet still in active service (although I fear not for long as 2 of their veterans have already gone to the breakers!).

My main non Greek collections are Costa and Jadrolinija.

Anyway have been interested in passenger ships since I was very young but my preference has always been for Greek passenger shipping and all my collections are mainly of Greek companies. Nomikos which also interests me greatly is perhaps the one I have least of (just some brochures and postcards, plus a 1963 brochure on Delos which I treasure!). I also have a good collection of Greek ferry brochures of the 70's, 80's and 90's.  

So all in all yes I suppose you could say I am a good source of reference for Greek passenger shipping literature but mainly early 60's onwards.

You obviously have a great historical interest and knowledge on the subject and I especially enjoy your threads and posts of the very early years......1930's, 40's and even earlier. I also love the sections on historical ports and the Piraeus one has some fascinating photographs.

This forum has certainly been a Godsend, I only wish I had joined earlier. It makes such a difference to be able to share what you think is such a specialised subject with so many friendly fellow enthusiasts!

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Henry, it is very fulfilling to know that you enjoy the forum. As for the pleasure, well the treasures you upload... it is also ours...

As for the picture of the Agamemnon/Achilleus, it must be between 1958-63 as it has the funnel markings of Olympic cruises.

----------


## Haddock

Here is another *tidbit* for the Typaldos fans. Aegeon was filmed steaming back in her glory days.  :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is another *tidbit* for the Typaldos fans. Aegeon was filmed steaming back in her glory days.


I am very impressed with all your videos and I thank you on behalf of all of us. _Some day when you have time it would be nice if you could list for us all the videos you have on YouTube that are related to Greek passenger ships._  Meanwhile, is this last one from Greece or from Canada?

----------


## Haddock

Νικόλα, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Αυτό είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να προσφέρω στο φόρουμ μπροστά σε αυτά που μοιράζεστε όλοι σας. Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ είναι στην Ελλάδα από παλιό φιλμ των 8 χιλιοστών. Δεν είμαι ειδικός στα παλιά πλοία, αλλά νομίζω ότι φαίνεται το σινιάλο του Τυπάλδου στην τσιμινιέρα. *Εδώ* είναι μαζεμένα τα υπόλοιπα βίντεο.

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτικό το κλιπάκι Νικόλα! ο λευκός ατμός που φεύγει πάνω απο την ίσαλο ξέρουμε τι είναι;

----------


## esperos

> Εκπληκτικό το κλιπάκι Νικόλα! ο λευκός ατμός που φεύγει πάνω απο την ίσαλο ξέρουμε τι είναι;


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  Νίκο.  Γύρισα  δεκαετίες  πίσω  όταν  χάζευα  την  σκηνή  αυτή  με  τον  ατμό  πολλές  μα  πάρα  πολλές  φορές  από  το  παράθυρο  του  σπιτιού  μου.  Ήταν  ο  ατμός  που  έφευγε  από  τον  ατμοκίνητο  εργάτη  ( μπόμπα )  της  άγκυρας  όταν  το  πλοίο  σήκωνε  την  άγκυρα.

----------


## britanis

i found this in the WWW :Very Happy:

----------


## britanis

i found this in the WWW :Very Happy:  i little bit more?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## britanis

and completly :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :-P !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy,

Is is a lady's silk scarf ?...............what an incredible souvenir.
Where have you seen this or do you actually have it

Henry.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

I could purchase yesterday this magnificent postcard of the ANGELICA in France, in a old collector's shop via the internet, so allow me to share this beauty with you all...

Comments are welcome... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear Friends  I could purchase yesterday this magnificent postcard of the ANGELICA in France, in a old collector's shop via the internet, so allow me to share this beauty with you all... Comments are welcome...


Thanks. A veru nice postcad indeed. Please check same in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=24971&page=3 (bottom)

----------


## Apostolos

> Dear Friends
> 
> I could purchase yesterday this magnificent postcard of the ANGELICA in France, in a old collector's shop via the internet, so allow me to share this beauty with you all...
> 
> Comments are welcome...


Is really very nice...
I have seen a same painting is some old shops in Piraeus...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Is really very nice...
> I have seen a same painting is some old shops in Piraeus...


Yes, if you notice, it is by A. Moshos

----------


## britanis

the time of war2
USS LEEDSTOWN athinai? acropolis?

----------


## Ellinis

Leedstown was the former Santa Lucia. A sister of Athinai & Acropolis, check here and here.

----------


## Ellinis

Something that is little known about Typaldos, is that in 1966 they bought this ship, a former US Navy LSD and Cuban train ferry. 
I recently found out that she was scheduled to be renamed AINOS (pronounced Enos: a mountain in Kephallonia) and to sail from Crete to Patras and Trieste. This line was intented to help transport Cretan goods to Europe. 
She was resold, probably before delivery and without taking the intented name, to ASN as their CELTIC FERRY. She would have been Typaldos' largest ferry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedule of _Typaldos Line_ on April 15, 1955
Apr 15 1955 Typaldos.jpg

----------


## britanis

now picture from grace line 
from ............?

----------


## britanis

here the last :Razz: 1000x1000x500 are to big!
i dont no why

----------


## Ellinis

The last ship meant to be bought by Typaldos, but her acquisition in 1966 was probably shelved duet to events of Heraklion...

AGGELIKA II (as she would be renamed) was Messageries Maritimes Oceanien. She would replace HANIA in the Patras-Ancona run, and HANIA would join the ill-fated HERAKLION in Crete.

Here is the article from _Nautika Hronika_ announcing "a worthy unit in our coastal shipping". In a few months Typaldos and its fleet would be deemed as worthless, mostly due to political reasons.

aggelikaII.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> The last ship meant to be bought by Typaldos, but her acquisition in 1966 was probably shelved duet to events of Heraklion...
> 
> AGGELIKA II (as she would be renamed) was Messageries Maritimes Oceanien. She would replace HANIA in the Patras-Ancona run, and HANIA would join the ill-fated HERAKLION in Crete.
> 
> Here is the article from _Nautika Hronika_ announcing "a worthy unit in our coastal shipping". In a few months Typaldos and its fleet would be deemed as worthless, mostly due to political reasons.
> 
> aggelikaII.jpg


Aris, this is very interesting...........many thanks, Henry.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!
Ταξίδεψε καθόλου για τους Τυπάλδους;

----------


## Ellinis

Η αγορά του πρέπει να ακυρώθηκε πριν το παραλάβουν, πιθανότατα εξαιτίας του ναυαγίου του Ηράκλειον.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The last ship meant to be bought by Typaldos, but her acquisition in 1966 was probably shelved duet to events of Heraklion...
> 
> AGGELIKA II (as she would be renamed) was Messageries Maritimes Oceanien. She would replace HANIA in the Patras-Ancona run, and HANIA would join the ill-fated HERAKLION in Crete.
> 
> Here is the article from _Nautika Hronika_ announcing "a worthy unit in our coastal shipping". In a few months Typaldos and its fleet would be deemed as worthless, mostly due to political reasons


This _Oceanien_ has nothing to do with the 1907 ship by the same name shown here http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=20354&page=9

The second *L'Oceanien* of the _Messageries Maritimes_ was known to most of us as *Noordam* of the _Holland Amerika Line._ See some of her photos as an MM ship in _Philippe Ramona's Website_ http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/oceanienB.html

Built in Rotterdam on 1938, *Noordam* had 10,726 tons and a service speed of 18.2 knots. In 1964-66 she was doing cruises in the Tahiti.

I assume you all known she was scrapped in Split, Yugoslavia in *February 1967*...   The Herakleion sinking occurred in December 1966... I doubt if they knew their fate in just two months

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

σήμερα σας έχω κάτι, που εμένα τουλάχιστον με ενθουσίασε. Μια μπροσούρα του Αγγέλικα από το 1952!
Εκτός από τις πολλές φωτογραφίες του εσωτερικού, δώστε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο χάρτη. Έχει τα δρομολόγια του Ιόνιον για βόρεια Ελλάδα, τα οποία πιστεύω συζητούσαμε πριν από λίγο καιρό  :Very Happy: 

Typaldos_1 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η συνέχεια  :Very Happy: 

Typaldos_2 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και η συνέχεια 
> 
> Typaldos_2 Kopie.jpg


Marko   You are exceptional!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, συγγνώμη που το κόβω εδώ, αλλά εδώ και μερικές ημέρες έχω τεράστια προβλήματα να ανεβάσω κάτι στο φόρουμ ... 
Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων μπορώ να ανεβάσω τις εικόνες μόνο μία μία και όχι πια πέντε μαζεμένες και στη χειρότερη, όπως τώρα, δεν κουνιέται πια απολύτως τίποτα :-x
Θα εξακολουθήσω την προσπάθεια ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Νούμερο 3 (επιτέλους ...!!!)
Typaldos_3 Kopie.jpg

Νούμερο 4 και 5 
Typaldos_4 Kopie.jpg

Typaldos_5 Kopie.jpg

Και το νούμερο 6 
Typaldos_6 Kopie.jpg

Ξανά συγγνώμη για την όλη ταλαιπωρία ...
Πάντως, θαυμάστε την ομροφιά των τότε φυλλαδίων!!! Καμία σύγκριση με τα σημερινά ...

----------


## britanis

great a german prospekt

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Typaldos_ schedule on August 8, 1963. Look at all the activity!!!


19630811a Typ.jpg

----------


## britanis

hi friends
by ebay now 12 black/white photos from old typaldos ships

the last photos what i saw for 1 month going over 18,00 euro 

search under typaldos
not line only the name

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A _Typaldos_ ad.

Typaldos.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Τα πλοια του Τυπαλδου, Ελλη και Αγγελικα σωζουν την κατασταση.
Ενα αρθρο που βρηκα στο www.Tinos.biz με τιτλο: *ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΗΤΑΙ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΟΙΚΤΡΩΣ!*

Και μια ερωτηση. Το πλοιο "Ελεν" για βοηθηστε με ποιο ηταν?

----------


## Ellinis

Το HELENE είναι αυτό εδώ του Χανδρή. Στα 2 χρόνια που παρέμεινε χωρίς να μετασκευαστεί έκανε κάποιες αρπαχτές στην Τήνο.

----------


## Rocinante

Αααα μαλιστα πριν 10 μερες δημιουργηθηκε θεμα.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Ellinis.

----------


## Ellinis

κάπου στο flickr είχα δει και μια φωτογραφία του ΕΛΕΝ να προσεγγίζει στην τήνο με προσκυνητές αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εντοπίσω.

----------


## gtogias

Το 1963 δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα Ελευθερία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) ότι οι Αδελφοί Τυπάλδου αγόρασαν τρία πλοία που θα ονομάζονταν Αγγέλικα ΙΙ, Ιόνιον ΙΙ και Μεντιτεράνεαν ΙΙ. Γνωρίζει κανείς ποια ήταν:

1963 09 28 Ελευθερία.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε gtogias, έχουμε βρει παρόμοια καταχώρηση στο περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ".
*
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα περισσότερα από τα πλοία αυτά δεν αγοράστηκαν τελικά.

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε gtogias, έχουμε βρει παρόμοια καταχώρηση στο περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ".*
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα περισσότερα από τα πλοία αυτά δεν αγοράστηκαν τελικά.


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο φίλε Roi Baudoin. Απλώς το δημοσίευμα αναφέρει ότι ήδη είχαν αγοραστεί. Ήταν εξάλλου εποχή που η εταιρεία μεσουρανούσε και η καταστροφή δεν ήταν καν στον ορίζοντα.

Εκτός και αν ήταν (κατευθυνόμενα) δημοσιεύματα για να ξεπεραστούν οι πρώτες φωνές που μιλούσαν για τα παμπάλαια πλοία που είχαν οι Τυπάλδοι στην ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πάντως Mediterranean II ήταν το αρχικό όνομα του Ηλέκτρα (Sidi-Okba) πριν την μετασκευή του και όντως έκανε την γραμμή Μασσαλία-Αλγέρι. Αυτά έγραφα στην ενότητα των Ιστορικών κρουαζιερόπλοιων για το ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ: "Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1949 σαν Sidi-Okba ένα από τρία αδελφά (τα άλλα δύο ήταν το Sidi-Ferrouch και Sidi-Mabrouk) στο ναυπηγείο J. Samuel White στο Cowes της Μ. Βρετανίας για την γραμμή Μασσαλίας-Αλγερίας σαν φορτηγο-ποστάλι για την μεταφορά προϊόντων (κρασί, σιτηρά, ζώα, κλπ) και επιβατών από λιμάνια της Β. Αφρικής στην Γαλλία. Αγοράστηκε από τους Τυπάλδους το 1962 και μετονομάστηκε σε Mediterranean II". Μήπως τα άλλα δύο ήταν τα αδελφάκια του Sidi-Ferrouch και Sidi-Mabrouk που τελικά δεν αγόρασαν οι Τυπάλδοι?

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΙΙ ήταν το αρχικό όνομα του ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ που πραγματικά αγοράστηκε το 1963. 
Για ένα ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΙΙ είχα γράψει εδώ αλλά ήταν να αγοραστεί το 66 άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτό του άρθρου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτο το αποκομμα της _Ελευθεριας_  της 21ης Δεκεμβριου 1961 παρουσιαζει μερικα  απιθανα (τουλαχιστον για την περιοδο εκεινη) δρομολογια. 

19611221 Typaldos.jpg

Εν πρωτοις, το *Ιονιον* κανει την κλασσικη αγονη γραμμη για Σκυρο, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Λημνο, Σαμοθρακη, Πορτο Λαγο, Καβαλα, μεχρι και Κυμη στην επιστροφη, μα με τι αλλα λιμανια νομιζετε;   *Την Ιμβρο και την Τενεδο*!  Το 1961! 

Μολις εξη  χρονια μετα τα τραγικα γεγονοτα της Κωνσταντινουπολεως και την καταστροφη των περουσιων των Ελληνων εκει....  

Αλλα τουλαχιστον, αυτα τα ταξιδια γινοντουσαν μερικους μηνες μετα την εκτελεση του Αντναν Μεντερες και του Τζελαλ Μπαγιαρ!  Ισως η νεα στρατιωτικη κυβερνηση (χα! διαβασε χουντα) της μεγαλης φιλικης (χα, χα!) δημοκρατιας (χα, χα, χα!) ειχε αποφασισει οτι ηταν καιρος να επιτραπει σε ενα μικρο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο να ελθει στους λιγους Ελληνες που ειχαν απομεινει στα δυο αυτα μαρτυρικα νησια (χα, χα, χα, χα!)...  

Δημοκρατια κατα μπαμπακουλη Κεμαλ... και θειο Ισμετ!

Και το δευτερο ειναι φυσικα το πιασιμο του *Ελλη* στην *Δεκελεια* (Δικελι), το επινειον της Περγαμου, απεναντι απο την Μυτιληνη!!!  *Χιος, Μυτιληνη,* *Δεκελεια*!  Για φαντασου!

Μπα, οι νεοι δεν τα ξερουν αυτα... Για κοιταξτε! http://www.kalimera.gr/_NEA/cat_news..._data_id=27586
*Νεα γραμμη Μυτιληνη−Δικελι*! Ποτε;  14 Ιουνιου 2004!  Νεα;  

Dikeli.jpg

Επι τη ευκαιρια... *Δεκελεια* την λεμε στα Ελληνικα, *Δεκελεια,* οχι Δικελι... Ετσι για να μην αρχισουν οι αλλοι και μας μιλανε για την Γκιουμουλτζινα και το Δεμιρ Ισσαρ, ω μη γενοιτο!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απίθανα δρομολόγια φίλε *Νικόλα.*

Δρομολόγια μνήμης και νοσταλγίας.

Αλλά και το δρομολόγιο της άγονης με το *"Ιόνιον"* είναι μοναδικό.

_Λήμνος - Ίμβρος - Σαμοθράκη_

Το ιερό τρίγωνο των *Κάβειρων.*

Τα τρία ιερά αφιερωμένα στους *Κάβειρους.*

Μπορείτε να τα επισκεφτείτε με το *"Ιόνιον"* (εν έτη 1961).

Εδώ και χρόνια απευθείας σύνδεση με την Ίμβρο και την Τένεδο (από ελληνικό λιμάνι) δεν υπάρχει.
Χρόνια και χρόνια πιέσεων δεν έχουν αποδώσει καρπούς.

Οι φίλοι μας, σίγουρα, μπλοκάρουν το δρομολόγιο.

Αλλά και εμείς ποτέ δεν πιέσαμε σοβαρά.

----------


## gtogias

Το Ιόνιον καταπλέει στην Ίμβρο. Ταξίδι με προβλήματα μιας και δεν επετράπη στους έχοντες καταγωγή από το νησί να αποβιβαστούν.

Το δημοσίευμα είναι της εφημερίδας Μακεδονία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) της 21 Αυγόύστου 1960:

1960 08 21 Μακεδονία σελ 3.JPG

Ένα (ακόμη)μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Νίκο που μας θυμίζει τις όχι και τόσο ευχάριστες στιγμές της ιστορίας μας από τον 20ου αιώνα

----------


## gtogias

Η πρώτη προσέγγιση στην Ίμβρο (από την ίδια εφημερίδα της 2ας Αυγούστου 1960):

1960 08 02 Μακεδονία σελ 3.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη, το απόκομμα της εφημερίδας αναφέρει τρία αδελφά πλοία που έκαναν την γραμμή Μασσαλία-Αλγέρι κατασκευασμένα από Αγγλικό ναυπηγείο και μικρής ηλικίας (αυτό θυμίζει δεσποινίς...ετών 39). Με την περιγραφή αυτή υποθέτω ότι όντως επρόκειτο να αγοραστούν (ή αγοράστηκαν και πουλήθηκαν αμέσως) τα αδελφάκια του ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ και θα έπαιρναν τα ονόματα των πλοίων που τελικά αγοράστηκαν στην θέση τους (ΙΟΝΙΣ ΙΙ).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Ιόνιον καταπλέει στην Ίμβρο. Ταξίδι με προβλήματα μιας και δεν επετράπη στους έχοντες καταγωγή από το νησί να αποβιβαστούν.
> 1960 08 21 Μακεδονία σελ 3.JPG
> 
> Ένα (ακόμη)μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Νίκο που μας θυμίζει τις όχι και τόσο ευχάριστες στιγμές της ιστορίας μας από τον 20ου αιώνα


Φιλε Γιωργο

Το αρθρο αυτο που ανεκαλυψες παρουσιαζει ξεκαθαρα τις ταλαιπωριες των Ιμβριων αδελφων που ηατν πολλοι χειροτερες απο οτι ειχα παρουσιασει με σαρκασμο στο προηγουμενο μου γραμμα... Μεσα απο τις εφημεριδες του 1961  ανακαλυπτουμε τι  ανεπιγραπτα σχεδια ειχαν οι Τουρκικες κυβερνησεις της εποχης εκεινης για την πληρη εξαφανηση του εναπομειναντος Ελληνικου πληθυσμου....

----------


## gtogias

> Φιλε Γιωργο
> 
> Το αρθρο αυτο που ανεκαλυψες παρουσιαζει ξεκαθαρα τις ταλαιπωριες των Ιμβριων αδελφων που ηατν πολλοι χειροτερες απο οτι ειχα παρουσιασει με σαρκασμο στο προηγουμενο μου γραμμα... Μεσα απο τις εφημεριδες του 1961 ανακαλυπτουμε τι ανεπιγραπτα σχεδια ειχαν οι Τουρκικες κυβερνησεις της εποχης εκεινης για την πληρη εξαφανηση του εναπομειναντος Ελληνικου πληθυσμου....


Τα δρομολόγια όμως αυτά δεν κράτησαν και πολύ. Μόλις δύο έγιναν. Σχετικό δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα Ταχυδρόμος της Αλξάνδρειας (Αίγυπτος) το Σεπτέμβριο του 1960, από το γνωστό αρχείο:

1960 09 30 Ταχυδρόμος (Αιγύπτου) σελ 5.JPG

¶γνωστο τι τελικώς έπραξαν οι Ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις της εποχής, αλλά κρίνοντας από τη γενικότερη στάση στο θέμα των διώξεων των Ελληνικής καταγωγής κατοίκων των νησιών αυτών μάλλον όχι πολλά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θαυμαστε και τον Τυπαλδο...  Σε λιγο δεν θα υπαρχει πια.
14 Αυγουστου 1966

19660814 Typaldos.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα δρομολόγια του 1955

Το Mediterranean από Βενετία για Κωνσταντινούπολη, το Angelica από Μπρίντιζι για Ρέθυμνο και το Aegaeon από Πειραιά για τα νησιά του Αιγαίου.

Typaldos_0 Kopie.jpg

Typaldos_1 Kopie.jpg

Typaldos_2 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η συνέχεια  :Very Happy: 

Typaldos_3 Kopie.jpg

Typaldos_4 Kopie.jpg

Typaldos_5 Kopie.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Και η συνέχεια 
> 
> Typaldos_3 Kopie.jpg
> 
> Typaldos_4 Kopie.jpg
> 
> Typaldos_5 Kopie.jpg


Φίλε Appia 1978 ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας αυτό το σπάνιο και εξαίρετο υλικό.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά, απίστευτο υλικό από τον φίλο *Appia 1978.*
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Και η συνέχεια 
> 
> Typaldos_3 Kopie.jpg
> 
> Typaldos_4 Kopie.jpg
> 
> Typaldos_5 Kopie.jpg


Marcus

Congratulations on such beautiful old brochures and deck plans of Angelika, Aegeon and Mediterranean.....great stuff!

All the best, Henry. :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και η συνέχεια 
> 
> Typaldos_3 Kopie.jpg
> Typaldos_4 Kopie.jpg
> Typaldos_5 Kopie.jpg


Που τα βρισκεις ολα αυτα τα ωραια;   Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά!
Merci Henry!

Ευχαρίστησή μου που τα μοιράζομαι μαζί σας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Προσέξτε στο πλάνο του Mediterranean τις 3 αρχικές μπούκες για τις αντίστοιχες τσιμινιέρες που καταλήγουν στο άνω deck σε μία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

July 26, 1959

19590726 Typaldos.jpg

Τυπαλδος στις 27 Μαιου 1961 Εξεχαστα πλοια

19610527 Typaldos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Διαφημιση καταχωρημενη στα Ναυτικα Χρονικα τον Απριλιο του 1963._

Typaldos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Something that is little known about Typaldos, is that in 1966 they bought this ship, a former US Navy LSD and Cuban train ferry. 
> I recently found out that she was scheduled to be renamed AINOS (pronounced Enos: a mountain in Kephallonia) and to sail from Crete to Patras and Trieste. This line was intented to help transport Cretan goods to Europe.


 
 Δεκέμβριος 1965 και το ΑΙΝΟΣ που ανέφερα παραπάνω εμφανίζεται σε διαφημίσεις της εταιρείας. Και μας μαρτυράει το σκοπό που θα το δρομολογούσαν, τη μεταφορά Κρητικών φρούτων προς την Ευρώπη.

12-65.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δεκέμβριος 1965 και το ΑΙΝΟΣ που ανέφερα παραπάνω εμφανίζεται σε διαφημίσεις της εταιρείας. Και μας μαρτυράει το σκοπό που θα το δρομολογούσαν, τη μεταφορά Κρητικών φρούτων προς την Ευρώπη.
> 
> 12-65.jpg


Ο ¶ρης αναφέρεται στο Αίνος που το περιγράφει σαν πρώην πολεμικό σκάφος. υπήρχε όμως και το πολυδιαφημιζόμενο Αίνος, το ¶δωνις των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων, που τελικά πήρε ο Καβουνίδης και παρέμεινε ¶δωνις.





> Something that is little known about Typaldos, is that in 1966 they bought this ship, a former US Navy LSD and Cuban train ferry. 
> I recently found out that she was scheduled to be renamed AINOS (pronounced Enos: a mountain in Kephallonia) and to sail from Crete to Patras and Trieste. This line was intented to help transport Cretan goods to Europe. 
> She was resold, probably before delivery and without taking the intented name, to ASN as their CELTIC FERRY. She would have been Typaldos' largest ferry.


Αυτό είναι το σχόλιο του φίλου Ellinis. Τώρα ποιό από τα δύο Αίνος θα χρησιμοποιούσε για την μεταφορά φορτηγών στην Ευρώπη?

----------


## britanis

hello friends 
here a "new" german prospekt and a passenger :Razz:  card from the HELLAS.

Scannen0002_1000x750_500KB.jpg Scannen0003_1000x750_500KB.jpg

Scannen0004_1000x750_500KB.jpg Scannen0005_1000x750_500KB.jpg

Scannen0006_1000x750_500KB.jpg

----------


## britanis

the next days i became another prospect

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> hello friends 
> here a "new" german prospekt and a passenger card from the HELLAS


What a day!!!!  After the wonderful brochure of _Patris_ offered to us by _Henry Casciaro_, here is the rare Typaldos brochure with the exceptional "old" pictures of _Athinai, Hellas_ and _Rodos_.

What can I say except for a big DANKE!!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> hello friends 
> here a "new" german prospekt and a passenger card from the HELLAS


Hi Andy, good to hear from you!

I too have this brochure (in English) however how strange that they have used the photo of Adriatiki to illustrate Rodos....maybe they did'nt have a proper photo when they printed the German version?

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Hi Andy, good to hear from you!
> 
> I too have this brochure (in English) however how strange that they have used the photo of Adriatiki to illustrate Rodos....maybe they did'nt have a proper photo when they printed the German version?
> 
> Cheers
> Henry.


You are right Henry!  And someone added _Rodos_ with his hand instead of _Adriatiki_!

----------


## britanis

> Hi Andy, good to hear from you!
> 
> I too have this brochure (in English) however how strange that they have used the photo of Adriatiki to illustrate Rodos....maybe they did'nt have a proper photo when they printed the German version?
> 
> Cheers
> Henry.


hello henry
it is from XII-61 printed in austria
piller printed-vienna VIII

the joke is between yesterday and today : when you make today a prospekt with a dirty (rusty) ship , you have no passenger!
when i see the picture from the ATHINAI :-(( 

i have contakt with the buyer from the HELLAS tiket and she have moooooooooooore ;-)))

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εχουμε δει πολλες φορες τα δρομολογια του Δεκαπενταυγουστου για την Τηνο. Ο *Tυπαλδος* ειχε παντα μεγαλη παρουσια. Εδω τα δρομολογια που ανακοινωθηκαν στις 14 Αυγουστου 1952

_Henry, Andy and all others_: This is a schedule from  August 14, 1952 that shows all the ships of *Typaldos* going to the island Tenos. Pilgrims go there on August 15 to celebrate the _Dormition of Virgin Mary_. There is a very famous icon of Virgin Mary.  Tenos is for Greeks what Lourdes is for the French and Lady of Fatima for the Portuguese. In Greek, we say Dekapentavgoustos, i.e., Δεκαπενταυγουστος) which mean "The August Fifteenth (day)". The ships announced below (so you can practice your Greek) are (in order)
Aegeaon
Angelika
Aegeaon
Heliopolis
Ionion
Aegeaon
Heliopolis
Angelika
Heliopolis
Aegeaon


19520814 Typaldos.jpg

----------


## britanis

and now the other new prospekt
from 1962 printed in vienna 1961

incl.deckplan from KRITI & AEGAEON

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> and now the other new prospekt
> from 1962 printed in vienna 1961
> 
> incl.deckplan from KRITI & AEGAEON



Andy!  Just incredible... As if it comes from a totally different era...  Thank you so much

N

----------


## britanis

i hope now better :Wink: 

Scannen0003_3000x2250_2250KB.jpg

Scannen0004_3000x2250_2250KB.jpg

Scannen0007_3000x2250_2250KB.jpgScannen0008_3000x2250_2250KB.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Andy this is vintage material. The last scan though, is of Jadran the small Jadrolinija cruise ship (sister of Hermes), and I don't understand the connection to Typaldos unless there was a cooperation with Jadrolinija and switch from one cruise to the other. The Jadran is now a floating restaurant in Toronto, Canada named "Captain John's".

----------


## britanis

> Andy this is vintage material. The last scan though, is of Jadran the small Jadrolinija cruise ship (sister of Hermes), and I don't understand the connection to Typaldos unless there was a cooperation with Jadrolinija and switch from one cruise to the other. The Jadran is now a floating restaurant in Toronto, Canada named "Captain George".


hi friend 
it was only a comercial print for trips with ship from the MERIAN travel shop.
the MERIAN is a big travel magazin here in germany over 40 years :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο του Τυπαλδου στην Μεσσηνη της Ιταλιας απο το Ιταλικο E-bay;

Typalos Messina 1970s.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο του Τυπαλδου στην Μεσσηνη της Ιταλιας απο το Ιταλικο E-bay;
> 
> Typalos Messina 1970s.jpg


Φίλε Νικόλα είναι το Mount Olympos που παροπλίστηκε μετά από προσάραξη στη Μεσσήνη. Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=13

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε Νικόλα είναι το Mount Olympos που παροπλίστηκε μετά από προσάραξη στη Μεσσήνη. Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=13


Γιώργο και Νικόλα, προσέξε ότι οι δύο cartes postales με το Mount Olympos είναι τραβηγμένες με διάστημα κάποιων λεπτών. Προσέξτε το ferry που προσεγγίζει την προβλήτα στην πρώτη του Νικόλα, και δεμένο στην δεύτερη που ανέβασες εσύ Γιώργο. Επίσης, το άλλο ferry σε πρώτο πλάνο, και στις δύο είναι δεμένο στην ίδια θέση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Νικόλα είναι το Mount Olympos που παροπλίστηκε μετά από προσάραξη στη Μεσσήνη. Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=13


Ευχαριστω και τους δυο σας. Βεβαια το ειχα ξεχασει το *Mount Olympos*.
Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις το ονομα του αλλου μεγαλου πλοιου 
στην φωτογραφια που ειναι σιγουρα ενα πορθμειο που εκανε την γραμμη Messina-Reggio Calabria;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, πρέπει να είναι το San Francesco di Paola που μετέφερε τραίνα από Messina-Villa San Giovanni. Το δε άλλο σε πρώτο πλάνο πρέπει να είναι το Villa του 1909.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, πρέπει να είναι το San _Francesco di Paola_ που μετέφερε τραίνα από Messina-Villa San Giovanni. Το δε άλλο σε πρώτο πλάνο πρέπει να είναι το *Villa* του 1909.


Ευχαριστω πολυ. _Εισαι ανεξαντλητος!_

Mε εκανες να ξαναθυμηθω και την ιστοσελιδα Simplon με καρτποσταλ των πλοιων της εταιρειας που δινει πολλα στοιχεια!
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/FS.html

Ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τι απιθανη, παρουσιαση, αρκει να ηταν αληθινη...

Αυτη η αγγελια μου θυμησε ενα παλαιο ελαφρο Ελληνικο τραγουδι του Τωνη Μαρουδα και το Τριο Κιταρα

_Ονειρα, που για μια νυχτα μονο...
Ονειρα που κρατουν μια βραδυα
σβυνουνε παντα πριν ξημερωσει...
Και μαραινουν τα λουλουδα
που εχω μεσ' στην καρδια, ναι,
που εχω μεσ' στην καρδια

_Dreams.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενας γενικος ισολογισμος της Ατμοπλοιας Αιγαιου των Τυπαλδων

*31 Δεκεμβριου 1956

*19561231 Typaldos.jpg

Πιο ειναι το ατμοπλοιο *ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ*;;;

_Summary in English_: The end of the year documents of Typaldos (December 31, 1956) show a ship not previously known as belonging to Typaldos: *Stelios*, then *Renee* (1956-59) purchased from the Royal Netherlands Shipping Co in 1956.

Ιδου τι βρηκα στο Miramar. 

Φαινεται οτι το ειχαν αγορασει το 1956 (φορτηγο πλοιο 45 ετων), του αλλαξαν ονομα το 1957 σε *ΡΕΝΕ* και το εστειλαν στα διαλυτηρια στην Σαβονα το 1959. Το θυμαται κανεις;




> IDNo:     5614480     Year:     1911
> Name:     BACCHUS     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     NLD     Date of completion:     8.11
> Tons:     2255     Link:     2020
> DWT:         Yard No:     247
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     91.4     Country of build:     NLD
> Beam:     12.8     Builder:     Fijenoord
> ...


*Koninklijke Nederlandsche Stoomboot Maatschappij, Amsterdam / Royal Netherlands Steamship Co.*

*Bacchus*      1911       1918 - 1919 requisitioned by U.S. Government, 1956 sold to Typaldos Bros, Piraeus renamed *Stelios. *     2,255

Πηγη:   http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/knsm.htm

____________________________________

Royal.jpg

Sailings March-April 1953 (issued March 18, 1953)
*Vessel(s)* :  *Castor, Bacchus, Tiberius*  
*Ports of call*: Mobile, Houston, New Orleans, Maracaibo, Puerto Cabello, Guanta, Puerto Sucre, Pampatar, Carupano, Trinidad, Georgetown, Paramaribo

_____________________________

Επισης

_BACCHUS_ 

Rigging: steel twin screws, 2 masts, steamer; 2 decks; fitted with electric light and wireless;
              water ballast
Tonnage: 2,255 tons gross, 1,648 under deck and 1,401 net
Dimensions: 300 feet long, 42 foot beam and holds 19.2 feet deep; Quarter Deck 106 feet;
                    Bridge 78 feet; Forecastle 46 feet
Construction: 1911, Maats. Fyenoord in Rotterdam
Propulsion: triple expansion engine with 3 cylinders of 21 1/2, 33 & 57 inches diameter respectively;
                   stroke 39 inches; 203 nominal horsepower; engine by the builders
Owners: Koninklijke Nederlandsche Stoomboot Maatschappij
Port of registry: Amsterdam

Πηγη:   http://users.xplornet.com/~shipping/ShipsB.htm


Bacchus 1911.jpg

Φωτογραφια του πλοιου  http://www.kombuispraat.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1002

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενας αλλος γενικος ισολογισμος της Ατμοπλοιας Αιγαιου των Τυπαλδων


31 Δεκεμβριου 1964

Πιο ειναι το πλοιο *ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ*;;;

19641231 Typaldos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλοπρεπεστατη διαφημιση της Ατμοπλοιας του Αιγαιου των Τυπαλδων απο τις 30 Απριλιου 1960

A glorious ad of the Aegaeon Shipping Co of Typaldos from April 30, 1960!

19600430 Typaldos.jpg

Πιστευω οτι οι αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960 ηταν μια επανασταση για την Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια και τις τουριστικες γραμμες.

Εδω μια ολοκληρη σελιδα της Ελευθεριας της 1ης Ιουλιου 1962 που παρουσιαζει και παλιν την *Ατμοπλοια Τυπαλδου* σε ολη της την μεγαλοπρεπεια!

19620701 all1.jpg
19620701 all2.jpg
19620701 all3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενας αλλος γενικος ισολογισμος της Ατμοπλοιας Αιγαιου των Τυπαλδων
> 
> 31 Δεκεμβριου 1964
> 
> Πιο ειναι το πλοιο *ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ*;;;
> 
> 19641231 Typaldos.jpg


To ENEΡΓΕΙΑ όπως και το ΕΥΦΟΡΙΑ ήταν ρυμουλκά που απέκτησε η εταιρεία για την εξυπηρέτηση των μεγαλύτερων πλοίων της. Αντίστοιχα είχε και ο Ευθημιάδης το ΜΙΝΟΤΑΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενας γενικος ισολογισμος της Ατμοπλοιας Αιγαιου των Τυπαλδων
> 
> *31 Δεκεμβριου 1956*
> 19561231 Typaldos.jpg
> 
> Πιο ειναι το ατμοπλοιο *ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ*;;;
>  .............
> Φαινεται οτι το ειχαν αγορασει το 1956 (φορτηγο πλοιο 45 ετων), του αλλαξαν ονομα το 1957 σε *ΡΕΝΕ* και το εστειλαν στα διαλυτηρια στην Σαβονα το 1959. Το θυμαται κανεις;


To ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ήταν ένα από τα φορτηγά πλοία της εταιρίας. Τέτοια ήταν και τα: 
ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ πρ. Waipahi ναυπ. 1925 (1783grt), αγορά 1955, διάλυση 1960.
και τα δεξαμενόπλοια ΙΝΔΙΚΟΣ ναυπ. 1930 πρ. NORE, LIMOUSIN (7619grt), αγορά 1957, διάλυση 1959, 
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ ναυπ. 1938 πρ. PORT LYAUTEY (540grt), αγορά 1965, διάλυση 1974 και
ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ πρώην EVITA, DAGLAND ναυπ. 1927 (6346grt), αγορά 1957, διάλυση 1959.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ήταν ένα από τα φορτηγά πλοία της εταιρίας. Τέτοια ήταν και τα: 
> ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ πρ. Waipahi ναυπ. 1925 (1783grt), αγορά 1955, διάλυση 1960.
> και τα δεξαμενόπλοια ΙΝΔΙΚΟΣ ναυπ. 1930 πρ. NORE, LIMOUSIN (7619grt), αγορά 1957, διάλυση 1959, 
> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ ναυπ. 1938 πρ. PORT LYAUTEY (540grt), αγορά 1965, διάλυση 1974 και
> ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ πρώην EVITA, DAGLAND ναυπ. 1927 (6346grt), αγορά 1957, διάλυση 1959.


Δεν ηξερα οτι ειχε και φορτηγα η εταιρεια...  Αν θελεις, μπορεις να το μετεφερεις στα φορτηγα

----------


## gtogias

Οκτώβριος του 1949 και στον επαρχιακό τύπο της εποχής εμφανίζονται οι πρώτες διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις των Αδελφών Τυπάδλου για τα Αγγέλικα και Αιγαίον.

Από την εφημερίδα "Η Πρωία" της Χίου και το ψηφιοποιημένο υλικό της βιβλιοθήκης Κοραής της Χίου:

1949 10 11 Πρωία σελ 2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το "δεν πρόκειται περί διαφημίσεως αλλά περί πραγματικότητος" είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μεγαλοπρεπεστατη διαφημιση της Ατμοπλοιας του Αιγαιου των Τυπαλδων απο τις 30 Απριλιου 1960
> 
> A glorious ad of the Aegaeon Shipping Co of Typaldos from April 30, 1960!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96847
> 
> Πιστευω οτι οι αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960 ηταν μια επανασταση για την Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια και τις τουριστικες γραμμες.
> 
> Εδω μια ολοκληρη σελιδα της Ελευθεριας της 1ης Ιουλιου 1962 που παρουσιαζει και παλιν την *Ατμοπλοια Τυπαλδου* σε ολη της την μεγαλοπρεπεια!
> ...


Ο ΟΤΕ αναγγέλει κάτω αριστερά την αλλαγή του Αθηναϊκού αριθμού κλήσης από πενταψήφιο σε εξαψήφιο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Διαφημιση της Ατμοπλοιας Αιγαιου καταχωρημενη στα Ναυτικα Χρονικα τον Απριλιο   του 1963._
DSCN5381.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

> Ο ΟΤΕ αναγγέλει κάτω αριστερά την αλλαγή του Αθηναϊκού αριθμού κλήσης από πενταψήφιο σε εξαψήφιο.


 Ιστορική παρατήρηση για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφημιση του Τυπαλδου απο τις 13 Απριλιου 1963 με το *Αθηναι* και αλλα


19630413 Typaldos1.jpg
19630413 Typaldos2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πιο ειναι το ατμοπλοιο *ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ*;;;
> 
> _Summary in English_: The end of the year documents of Typaldos (December 31, 1956) show a ship not previously known as belonging to Typaldos: *Stelios*, then *Renee* (1956-59) purchased from the Royal Netherlands Shipping Co in 1956.


Η ίδια φωτ/φία του BACCHUS αλλά σε πιό κοντινο.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...acchus-04.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Διαφημιση του Τυπαλδου απο τις 13 Απριλιου 1963 με το *Αθηναι* και αλλα
> 
> 
> 19630413 Typaldos1.jpg
> 19630413 Typaldos2.jpg


Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας Νικόλα το αναφέρει ως "ΑΘΗΝΑΙΑ"

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε Ο Δαιμων   του τυπογραφειου!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Τα Χριστούγεννα του 1964 πλησιάζουν και οι Τυπάλδοι διαφημίζουν μια σειρά από κρουαζιέρες.

Ενδιάφερον έχει οτι στην κρουαζιέρα του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ μεσολαβεί μετάβαση στην Ιταλία με το ΚΡΗΤΗ.

typaldos 11-64.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στις αρχές του 1956 οι Τυπάλδοι έφτασαν κοντά στην απόκτηση ενός ακόμη πλοίου. 
Το πλοίο αυτό είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 ως το Βρετανικό αποβατικό BRUISER. Περισσότερα για τη δράση του στον πόλεμο αλλά και φωτογραφίες εδώ.

hms_bruiser_1942_boxer_class_tank_landing-21003.jpg
πηγή

Το 1946 πουλήθηκε για εμπορική χρήση και το 1951 περιήλθε στον Arnold Bernstein που το μετασκεύασε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο για τη νεοσύστατη Silver Star Line και μετονόμασε SILVERSTAR. Mια φωτο ως SILVERSTAR υπάρχει εδώ.
 
Η αγορά του από την Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου ακυρώθηκε όταν ο Bernstein έθεσε νέους όρους τους οποίους οι Τυπάλδοι δεν αποδέχτηκαν. Τελικά το SILVERSTAR πουλήθηκε την επόμενη χρονιά σε Αργεντινούς και ως CIUDAD DE SANTA FE (σχετικά εδώ) ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1968 οπότε και διαλύθηκε.

Και μια δική μου προσπάθεια για το πώς θα έμοιαζε το πλοίο αν το είχαν πάρει οι Τυπάλδοι.

_My own impression of how she would look as a Typaldos ship, if the sale to them hadnʼt been cancelled back in 1956._

typaldso silverstar.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Good mock up Aris, she actually looks quite good!

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Thanks Henry, she was an interesting ship but from what I have read not a good seaboat. No wonder as she had a flat bottom due to her original role...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris can you give me some info on the Typaldos ship "Elli" which is featured in the fleet diagram earlier on in the thread. I cannot find a separate thread for this ship and her profile looks pre-war so she must have been one of the oldest in the fleet.

Also one thing that has always puzzled me is that the "Ainos" also featured in the fleet diagram looks like the profile of the three Italian built ferries (Stella Oceanis, Jason, Adonis) yet in the thread I think you mention that she was an older ship that never actually sailed for them?

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Allow me Henry to answer the second question. There were two ships intended to be named Ainos. The first one was the old ship (the one Aris featured) that never materialised, and the second one was the Adonis which finally went to the highest bidder Kavounidis Lines. The company probably was sure it would be alloted to them and were too quick to promote the ship with that name and the Typaldos insignia.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aris can you give me some info on the Typaldos ship "Elli" which is featured in the fleet diagram earlier on in the thread. I cannot find a separate thread for this ship and her profile looks pre-war so she must have been one of the oldest in the fleet.
> 
> Henry.


Henry

This is the* ELLI* of Typaldos you are looking for.  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46390

Indeed she was a 1929 Italian ship (with the names *Stamura* and then *Stamira*) that was seized by Germans in 1943 who named her  *Freiburg* and used her as a hospital ship, captured by the British in 1944, released back to the Germans in March 1945, came to Greece as a reparation after World War II and had the names *Peiraiefs, Elsie, Elli Togias* and finally (after 1960) *Elli*

Nicholas

----------


## Henry Casciaro

QAM and Nicholas, thank you so much to both of you for answering my questions.

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ημερολόγιο του 2009

----------


## Appia_1978

Αυτό πού το βρίσκουμε φίλε μου; :-D

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Αυτό πού το βρίσκουμε φίλε μου; :-D


 Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πλέον. Θα το σκανάρω όλο όμως και θα το ανεβάσω στις επόμενες μέρες

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα, είδα ότι το ανεβάζεις ήδη κομμάτι κομμάτι. Ευχαριστούμε :-D

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ημερολόγιο του 2009


Η φωτογραφία του ημερολογίου είναι καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση του Ηλέκτρα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

H φωτο ειναι του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  γιατι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ  ειχε την γεφυρα στο κατω καταστρωμα.
Υπηρχαν μονο οι βαρδιολες και αυτη ηταν η διαφορα του με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ εκτος απο το χρωμα.
Οι Τυπαλδοι συννηθως αγοραζαν ζευγαρια αδελφα σκαφη ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ  ΜΑΟΥΝ ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΑΘΗΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ ΧΑΝΙΑ τα οποια εβαφαν το ενα μαυρο το αλλο λαυκο εκτος απο τα ΑΘΗΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ.

----------


## zafnik

> Εξαιρετικό το ντοκουμέντο φίλε Appia_1978, στην πράξη πρέπει να τροποποιήθηκε αρκετά μιας και είχαμε μέσα στο 1966 την καταστροφή του Σ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ από φωτιά και την εκποίηση των ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ.
> 
> Το Σ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ νόμιζα πως έκανε μόνο Κρήτη, τελικά πήγαινε για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή αυτή θα ήταν η πρώτη του χρονιά;


 Ως Μυτιληνιός, αν και 10 ετών τότε, ουδεποτε ήρθε το Σ. Βενιζέλος στη Μυτιλήνη. Πλοία του Τυπάλδου που έκαναν τα δρομολόγια ήταν: Αιγαίον, Αγγέλικα, Κρήτη περιστασιακά και τελευταία πριν το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον το Ελλάς για το οποίο λέγονταν πολλά για το αξιόπλοο ως πλοίο. Επι τη ευκαιρία το ¶δωνις δεν ήταν του Τυπάλδου αλλά του Καβουνίδη και ήταν το πλοίο που αναβάθμισε τη γραμμή μέχρι την έλευση του αλησμόνητου Σαπφώ της ΝΕΛ. Τις πληροφορίες που παραθέτω θεωρείστε τες έγκυρες παρά το νεαρό της ηλικίας μου, γιατί τότε μεγάλωνα μέσα στο ναυτιλιακό πρακτορείο του Δ. Παπαμαλή με το διακαή πόθο να γίνω ναυτικός!..

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στη γραμμη ΧΙΟΥ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗΣ ο Τυπαλδος ηλθε για πρωτη φορα οταν αγορασε απο τον Ευαγγελο Τογια ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ πρωην ΕΛΣΗ.
Εκτος απο τα πλοια που ανεφερες εκανε  και μερικα δρομολογια το ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ.
Το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ οταν πρωτοδρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη ΧΙΟΥ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗΣ τελουσε υπο την διαχειρηση της Ατμοπλοιας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ Α/φων Τυπαλδου,  ναυλωμενο απο τον ΕΟΤ οπου μετα 
την δημοπρασια  κατωχυρωθηκε στον Καβουνιδη και συνεχισε να εκτελει τα δρομολογια του μεχρι που ο Καβουνιδης το μετασκευασε σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο με το ονομα ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Η φωτογραφία του ημερολογίου είναι καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση του Ηλέκτρα.


Ανοίγοντας το ημερολόγιο του στόλου των Τυπάλδων που ανέβασε ο φίλος george_kerkyra στο θέμα του ΚΡΗΤΗ, διασταύρωσα ότι όντως το σκίτσο είναι το Ηλέκτρα.

----------


## Ellinis

To ιστορικό κτίριο της Ατμοπλοΐας Αιγαίου των Τυπάλδων στου Τζελέπη, ριμαγμένο πια. 

015.jpg

Ο θυρεός της εταιρίας μένει να τη θυμίζει στους περαστικούς που τη γνωρίζουν.
016.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Λέω τώρα εγώ με το φτωχό μυαλό μου , δε θα έπρεπε να είχε χαρακτηρισθεί σα διατηρητέο ??

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Συμφωνω θα επρεπε να διατηρηθει το ιστορικο αυτο κτιριο, και σε οποιαδηποτε μεταβολη υποστει να διατηρηθει  ο θηρεος  που θυμιζει την εταιρεια των Αφων Σ. Τυπαλδου.
Κατω στη τζαμαρια υπηεχε ενα μοντελο του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ  που να βρισκεται αραγε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

[QUOTE=βαγγελις ροκκος;460735]Συμφωνω θα επρεπε να διατηρηθει το ιστορικο αυτο κτιριο, και σε οποιαδηποτε μεταβολη υποστει να διατηρηθει  ο θηρεος  που θυμιζει την εταιρεια των Αφων Σ. Τυπαλδου.
Κατω στη τζαμαρια υπηεχε ενα μοντελο του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ  που να βρισκεται αραγε.


Μοντελο του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ που ειχα κατασκευασει πριν 4 χρονια σε κλιμακα 1/100


angelica (5).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Κατω στη τζαμαρια υπηεχε ενα μοντελο του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ  που να βρισκεται αραγε...


Πρέπει να είναι αυτό που είχαμε δει στο Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στον Πειραιά. Είχαμε ανεβάσει και φωτογραφία του εδώ : http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...345#post343345

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Laid up 1979_16nautilia.jpgLaid up 1980.jpgKυνόσουρα,από αριστερά προς δεξιά ΡΟΔΟΣ,ΑΘΗΝΑΙ,ΕΛΛΗ. Στην δεξιά στο αριστερό μέρος διακρίνονται κ 3 (μαυράσπρα φουγάρα) από εκείνα τα υπέροχα εγγλέζικα τζενεραλάδικα του '50-60.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μοναδικες φωτογραφιες-ντοκουμεντα  απο τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Απλά απίθανες! ΡΟΔΟΣ και ΑΘΗΝΑΙ τα πρόλαβα όταν πια είχαν πάει στον Ασπρόπυργο. Το άμοιρο το ΈΛΛΗ δείχνει σαν νάνος δίπλος στο ΑΘΗΝΑΙ. Αυτό έμεινε εκεί να γίνει φωλιά για τα καβούρια της Κυνοσούρας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΘΗΝΑΙ κ ΕΛΛΗ σε μιά πιό "ατμοσφαιρική" πόζα τραβηγμένη με καύσωνα κ πολύ ποδαρόδρομο στα κατσάβραχα της Κυνόσουρας.Laid up _1979._ 1_nautilia.jpg

----------


## despo

Φοβερές και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες ! Μπράβο !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι φωτο ολες ειναι μοναδικες και σπανιες πια.Οσο για τον ποδαροδρομο στα κατσαβραχα πριν 35 χρονια ενα εχω να πω.ο αγωνας τωρα δικαιονεται :Cocksure:

----------


## Ellinis

To φουκαριάρικο το ΈΛΛΗ ειχε καταντήσει εντελώς ρημάδι. Με τη βάρκα τσακισμένη και σα να πέρασε μπουλντόζα από το ντεκ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To φουκαριάρικο το ΈΛΛΗ ειχε καταντήσει εντελώς ρημάδι. Με τη βάρκα τσακισμένη και σα να πέρασε μπουλντόζα από το ντεκ.


 Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ μπορεί να δείχνει εδώ "αρτιμελές" αλλά επειδή το είχα δει από κοντά κ στα γυρίσματα της ταινίας Raise the Titanic,εννοείται ότι ήταν σε μαύρο χάλι όπως όλα των Τυπάλδων ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια εγκατάλειψης.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Η τηλεγραφικη διευθυνση στην οποια η εταιρεια λαμβανε τα τηλεγραφηματα απο τον ΟΤΕ ηταν ΑΤΜΑΙΓΕ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΛΛΑΣ και ΡΟΔΟΣ (πισω απο το ΕΛΛΑΣ φαινονται τα φουγαρα του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ)

DSC05432.jpg

Απο το ΡΙΤ μαρτιου 1987 ,ενα περιοδικο αγωνιστικου αυτοκινητου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΕΛΛΑΣ και ΡΟΔΟΣ (πισω απο το ΕΛΛΑΣ φαινονται τα φουγαρα του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145933
> 
> Απο το ΡΙΤ μαρτιου 1987 ,ενα περιοδικο αγωνιστικου αυτοκινητου


 Από τότε που ήταν καθισμένα δίπλα στην Χαλυβουργική.

----------


## Ellinis

Και στη μέση μεταξύ τους το φορτηγό του Κόκοτα που παραμένει εκεί και σήμερα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Some pages from a 1965 Typaldos brochure featuring the full fleet for that year of Mediterranean cruising. Don't know why they insisted on using the Rodos caption for both the Rodos and Myconos. This also happened with their deck plans, must have been because they did'nt have up to date photos of the new Myconos when it came to printing brochures and deck plans. My favourite picture is that of the forward deck close up of the Rodos which gives a good idea of the smart foremast and funnel.

The Myconos also had a great lido space and large pool for her size!

Henry.

scan0004.jpg scan0005.jpg scan0006.jpg scan0007.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Some pages from a 1965 Typaldos brochure featuring the full fleet for that year of Mediterranean cruising. Don't know why they insisted on using the Rodos caption for both the Rodos and Myconos. This also happened with their deck plans, must have been because they did'nt have up to date photos of the new Myconos when it came to printing brochures and deck plans. My favourite picture is that of the forward deck close up of the Rodos which gives a good idea of the smart foremast and funnel.
> 
> The Myconos also had a great lido space and large pool for her size!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> scan0004.jpg scan0005.jpg scan0006.jpg scan0007.jpg


Henry

Wonderful brochures. Memories from a poeriod that travel and cruises were a true pleasure. Now everything is "boxes" with cars and people wanting to go somewhere as fast as possible.

----------


## Ellinis

Very nice brochures Henry. In a rather typical manner they just flipped the Rodos image the other way and labelled it Mykonos.  :Pride: 
Here are two shots with RODOS and KRITI which from an esthetic point of view was a sad conversion.

rodos - kriti.jpg kriti.jpg
source

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Very nice brochures Henry. In a rather typical manner they just flipped the Rodos image the other way and labelled it Mykonos. 
> Here are two shots with RODOS and KRITI which from an esthetic point of view was a sad conversion.
> 
> rodos - kriti.jpg kriti.jpg
> source


Thanks Aris for these great shots, nonetheless they were clever and interesting conversions and they certainly proved their worth in the 50's and 60's cruise markets as they were very successful in pioneering Mediterranean and Aegean island cruising at its best for those years, even though they must have polluted the sea and air to no end!

----------


## Ellinis

I agree, they were interesting as they were colourful and also each one was distinct.
Notice in the first photo that Rodos has a fresh supply of fruits waiting on the pier to be taken onboard  :Fat:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> I agree, they were interesting as they were colourful and also each one was distinct.
> Notice in the first photo that Rodos has a fresh supply of fruits waiting on the pier to be taken onboard


Something else I notice is that the ship ia moored stern-to and this is odd for a cruise ship i.e embarkation of passengers via the stern and all the tied ropes. As far as I know and have experienced, embarkation is always through the side doors or embarkation stairs that lead to the reception area.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Something else I notice is that the ship ia moored stern-to and this is odd for a cruise ship i.e embarkation of passengers via the stern and all the tied ropes. As far as I know and have experienced, embarkation is always through the side doors or embarkation stairs that lead to the reception area.


Maybe this was the beginning of the season and they were storing up for a first cruise? but to be honest I don't think it was that unusual as have seen many photos of cruise ships berthed stern-to at Piraeus and other Greek island ports. Even in the 80's and 90's and especially in Rhodes many of the smaller Epirotiki and Sun Line ships used to berth stern to. It might have something to do with lack of space on a busy day when there were plenty of ships in port or even cost considerations....could berthing fees have been cheaper if ships took up less docking space...don't really know but maybe someone can throw some light on this.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1975 που δείχνει το τέλος της "αυτοκρατορίας" των Τυπάλδων... ΕΛΛΗ, ΚΥΠΡΟΣ και ΑΘΗΝΑΙ να σκουριάζουν δεμένα στην Κυνοσούρα.Το ΕΛΛΗ φαινεται να του έχει φάει το παραπέτο κάποια επαφή από άλλο παροπλισμένο.

elsi - kriti -  athinai 1975 - p stafford.jpg
Η φωτο είναι του P.Stafford

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΥΠΡΟΣ,θέλεις να πεις ΚΡΗΤΗ.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΚΥΠΡΟΣ,θέλεις να πεις ΚΡΗΤΗ.


Mπέρδεψα τις "Μεγαλόνησους"...  :Hopelessness:

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα μικρό σκάφος που πέρασε από την ιδιοκτησία των Τυπάλδων το 1960-64. Το σκάφος ήταν αρχικά νηολογημένο στη Σύρο στην κλάση των ποταμόπλοιων (!) με α/α 3 και το όνομα του δυστυχώς είναι γραμμένο τόσο καλλιγραφικά που δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω... Αν κάποιος ξεχωρίζει τι γράφει εδώ ας το πει και σε εμάς  :Friendly Wink: 
anx.jpg

Το 1928 το 207 κ.ο.χ. σκάφος περιήλθε στην εταιρία Ι. Κορκόδειλος & Υιοί, μεταφέρθηκε στο νηολόγιο Πειραιώς (κλάση φορτηγίδων) και το 1932 ξαναπουλήθηκε οπότε μετονομάστηκε σε ΙΩΑΝΝΑ. 
Το 1960 το αγόρασε η Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου των Τυπάλδων και στις 30/10/64 βυθίστηκε στη Χαλυβουργική κατόπιν σύγκρουσης με άλλο πλοίο. Να δούμε και πως περιέγραψαν τότε οι εφημερίδες το ατύχημα:
ιωαννα.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Ένα μικρό σκάφος που πέρασε από την ιδιοκτησία των Τυπάλδων το 1960-64. Το σκάφος ήταν αρχικά νηολογημένο στη Σύρο στην κλάση των ποταμόπλοιων (!) με α/α 3 και το όνομα του δυστυχώς είναι γραμμένο τόσο καλλιγραφικά που δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω... Αν κάποιος ξεχωρίζει τι γράφει εδώ ας το πει και σε εμάς 
> anx.jpg
> 
> Το 1928 το 207 κ.ο.χ. σκάφος περιήλθε στην εταιρία Ι. Κορκόδειλος & Υιοί, μεταφέρθηκε στο νηολόγιο Πειραιώς (κλάση φορτηγίδων) και το 1932 ξαναπουλήθηκε οπότε μετονομάστηκε σε ΙΩΑΝΝΑ. 
> Το 1960 το αγόρασε η Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου των Τυπάλδων και στις 30/10/64 βυθίστηκε στη Χαλυβουργική κατόπιν σύγκρουσης με άλλο πλοίο. Να δούμε και πως περιέγραψαν τότε οι εφημερίδες το ατύχημα:
> ιωαννα.jpg


Φίλε Άρη πρόκειται για πρώην σλέπι του Δούναβη με όνομα ΑΧΕΡΟΥΣΙΑ. Κατασκευής 1885, 207 gt
ΑΧΕΡΟΥΣΙΑ (Νηολόγιο ΒΡΑΪΛΑ 29) έως 1926.
ΑΧΕΡΟΥΣΙΑ (Νηολόγιο Ποταμόπλοιων Σύρου 3) από το 1926 έως το 1928
ΑΧΕΡΟΥΣΙΑ (Νηολόγιο Φορτηγίδων Σύρου 53) στις 4-4-1928

Κατόπιν αγοράστηκε από τον Κορκόδειλο και μετακινήθηκε στις φορτηγίδες Πειραιά όπως είπες.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε, δεν θα το διάβαζα ποτέ! Είχε και αυτό μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία λοιπόν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Something that is little known about Typaldos, is that in 1966 they bought this ship, a former US Navy LSD and Cuban train ferry. 
> I recently found out that she was scheduled to be renamed AINOS (pronounced Enos: a mountain in Kephallonia) and to sail from Crete to Patras and Trieste. This line was intented to help transport Cretan goods to Europe. 
> She was resold, probably before delivery and without taking the intented name, to ASN as their CELTIC FERRY. She would have been Typaldos' largest ferry.


HMS NORTHWAY (ex LSD 11).jpgΗΜS NORTHWAYCITY OF HAVANA b.jpgCITY OF HAVANA c.jpgCITY OF HAVANACELTIC FERRY.ajpg.jpgCELTIC FERRY
Πηγή όλα  navsource

Aδελφό του ΒΠ ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ πρώην ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ, θα ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο ΕΓ/ΟΓ όχι μόνο γιά τα τότε ελληνικά δεδομένα αλλά γιά πολλά χρόνια μετά.Σίγουρα οι μηχανές Skinner Uniflow, παλινδρομικές ιδιαίτερου τύπου,θα ήταν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και αριστερά το ΕΛΛΗ σε φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο GREECE, LAND OF GOLDEN LIGHT του Jane Werner Watson, έκδοσης 1967.

limnos - elli από το βιβλίο GREECE, LAND OF GOLDEN LIGHT, Jane Werner Watson 1967.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και αριστερά το ΕΛΛΗ σε φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο GREECE, LAND OF GOLDEN LIGHT του Jane Werner Watson, έκδοσης 1967.
> 
> limnos - elli από το βιβλίο GREECE, LAND OF GOLDEN LIGHT, Jane Werner Watson 1967.jpg


_   Ομορφη  εικονα  αλλοτινων χρονων!!! ...και στα δεξια της φωτο βλεπουμε το φουγαρο του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ 
    Εξαιρετικα τα ευρηματα που μας χαριζει ο φιλος Ellinis στα ιστορικα θεματα και τον ευχαριστουμε!!!
_

----------


## Ellinis

O επίλογος του στόλου των Τυπάλδων γράφτηκε στην Αλιάγα το 1989, το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ με την διάλυση να έχει ξεκινήσει και το ΕΛΛΑΣ μισοβυθισμένο δίπλα του. Την ίδια εποχή διαλυόταν και το Ρόδος στον Ασπρόπυργο. Η φωτογραφία ανέβηκε από τον D. MacFie αλλά φάνταζομαι οτι την τράβηξε ο Selim San, όπως εξάλλου αυτή, αυτή και αυτή.

athinai - hellas - Donald MacFie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> O επίλογος του στόλου των Τυπάλδων γράφτηκε στην Αλιάγα το 1989, το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ με την διάλυση να έχει ξεκινήσει και το ΕΛΛΑΣ μισοβυθισμένο δίπλα του. Την ίδια εποχή διαλυόταν και το Ρόδος στον Ασπρόπυργο. Η φωτογραφία ανέβηκε από τον D. MacFie αλλά φάνταζομαι οτι την τράβηξε ο Selim San, όπως εξάλλου αυτή, αυτή και αυτή.
> 
> athinai - hellas - Donald MacFie.jpg


Οι φωτογραφιες αυτες φερνουν πολλες σκεψεις.

Πρωτον, πως δουλευαν  οι Τουρκοι εργατες στην Αλιαγα. Τι κατασταση; Τι ζωη; Ποσοι απο αυτους εφυγαν με σοβαρες αρρωστειες που προηλθαν απο σκουριασμενες λαμαρινες, αμιαντο, πετρελαιοειδη, κλπ.

Αλλα μετα, σκεφτομαι την καταντια της εταιρεια Τυπαλδου μετα την μεγαλη τραγωδια του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ. Αυτο οδηγησε στην διαλυση ολων αυτων των ιστορικων πλοιων.

Μελη της οικογενειας αυτης ειχαν πολλα προβληματα στο παρελθον. Προχθες επεσα σε ενα βιντεο 45 λεπτων στην "Μηχανη του Χρονου" οπου ξαναθυμηθηκα πως ο Σπυρος Τυπαλδος ειχε μεγαλες διαφορες με τον Λεοντιο Τεργιαζο της Πατριωτικης για τον ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΚΟ, διαφορες που οδηγησαν στο να πυροβολησει και να τραυματησει θανασιμα ο Τυπαλδος τον Τεργιαζο (Νοεμβριος 1937). Γι αυτο πηγε μεσα (μονο) πεντε χρονια. Σημ: Το "μονο" ειναι δικο μου σχολιο!

Τραγωδιες....

----------


## Ellinis

> To ENEΡΓΕΙΑ όπως και το ΕΥΦΟΡΙΑ ήταν ρυμουλκά που απέκτησε η εταιρεία για την εξυπηρέτηση των μεγαλύτερων πλοίων της. Αντίστοιχα είχε και ο Ευθημιάδης το ΜΙΝΟΤΑΥΡΟΣ.


Το ρυμουλκό ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ των Τυπάλδων στο περιθώριο μιας φωτογραφίας από το Ηράκλειο.
At heraklion energy.jpg

Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 ως HMS ENERGY και έτσι το βλέπουμε εδώ:
energy XL.jpg

Aποκτήθηκε το 1965 από τους Τυπάλδους και ως ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ βοηθούσε τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία κατά το δέσιμο στο λιμάνι τους.
Μετά το τέλος της "αυτοκρατορίας" των Τυπάλδων δεν βρήκε νέους αγοράστες και τελικά παροπλίστηκε μαζί με τα εναπομείναντα πλοία στην Κυνοσούρα.
Στις 6.2.75 παρουσιάστηκε διαροή με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί δίπλα στο ΕΛΛΑΣ. Για τα επόμενα χρόνια το φουγάρο του εξείχε από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας όπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω σε φωτογραφίες του φίλου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ:
kynos1.jpg Laid up 1980_9.jpg

Τελικά ανελκύστηκε περί τα δέκα χρόνια αργότερα από τον επαγγελματία δύτη Νικήτα Κλήμη όπως βλέπουμε εδώ με τον ίδιο να ποζάρει στην πλώρη: 
IMG_8376.jpg

Επόμενως σταθμός ήταν το διαλυτήριο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα γραφεια του Τυπαλδου στο Βερολινο, 1965.

Τυπαλδος 1965 ΝΧ.jpeg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια άγνωστη πτυχή της δράσης της εταιρίας Τυπάλδου προκύπτει από αυτά τα δυο έγγραφα, ένα του 1959 και ένα του 1965, που επιτρέπουν στην εταιρία να προχωρήσει στην χρήση εκρηκτικών για την ανέλκυση τμημάτων του ατμόπλοιου ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΠΙΤΤΑ που είχε βυθιστεί στη Μήλο όπως έχουμε γράψει _εδώ_.

Artemis Pitta 0239.jpg Artemis Pitta 0240.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια άγνωστη πτυχή της δράσης της εταιρίας Τυπάλδου προκύπτει από αυτά τα δυο έγγραφα, ένα του 1959 και ένα του 1965, που επιτρέπουν στην εταιρία να προχωρήσει στην χρήση εκρηκτικών για την ανέλκυση τμημάτων του ατμόπλοιου ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΠΙΤΤΑ που είχε βυθιστεί στη Μήλο όπως έχουμε γράψει _εδώ_.
> 
> Artemis Pitta 0239.jpg Artemis Pitta 0240.jpg


Mιά πραγματικά άγνωστη πτυχή των δραστηριοτήτων της εταιρείας κ τίθεται το ερώτημα τι είναι εκείνο που έκανε τους Τυπάλδους να ασχοληθούν.Το προσδοκώμενο μεγάλο κέρδος;

----------

